# [Tournesol] - image brouillée avec blocage sur la pomme



## pacis (17 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes,

Je ne viens pas souvent demander de l'aide, plutôt l'inverse généralement .
J'ai fait une recherche sur le forum, et pas grand chose qui ressemble à ce que j'ai. 

On m'a donné un *imac tournesol 15" 700Mhz* . Il a été trouvé dans une décharge ( c'est vrai , de mes yeux vues ) et donc sans CD d'install , sans souris et sans clavier .
Celui qui l'a récupéré, a rajouté de la mémoire, remplacé le lecteur CD par un superdrive, et a fonctionné pendant plus de 2 mois ainsi . Parfois l'écran figeait , un reboot permettait de relancer la machine. 

Aujourd'hui , ce propriétaire de 2 mois , me l'a donné , car les reboots se faisaient de plus en plus nombreux , et l'imac ne voulait plus démarrer.

*Mes tests , dans l'ordre  :*

1/ - l'imac démarre , le bong, le ventilo , puis l'écran gris avec la pomme apparait , mais la spirale qui tourne se bloque dans les 20s => c'est figé . L'écran présente *des stries vertes verticales* . On entend bien le disque continuer à gratter .






2/ - un disque externe en firewire , avec un OSX PPC dedans. Appui sur ALT au démarrage , sélection de ce disque externe => l'écran gris avec la pomme apparait , mais la spirale qui tourne se bloque dans les 20s => c'est encore figé . L'écran présente *des stries bizarres* dès le choix des DD .





3/ - branchement du imac en mode cible Firewire sur mon macbookpro . Le disque dur de l'imac monte correctement . L'analyse par l'utilitaire du disque dur ne montre aucune faiblesse du DD

*Mon analyse : *
Ressemble trop aux bugs de la vidéo des cartes mères des ibook USB / blanc , où la puce vidéo bloque la suite du démarrage. J'ai essayé de "contorsionner" la carte mère au niveau du chipset vidéo, car il y avait déjà "quelqu'un" qui avait mis du polyester entre la carte modem et la carte mère pour faire un appui . Ce n'est pas mieux .

Ai-je raison ? CM à changer ?


----------



## pascalformac (17 Mars 2009)

coucou

ton hypothese me parait la bonne

Par contre la logic board tournesol ca devient une rareté
( elle vaut chère)

et j'en connais UN   qui sera RAVI de récuperer des pieces
( voire 2)

 Arlequin ou ben206stras pour ne pas les nommer car je ne suis pas délateur


----------



## Arlequin (17 Mars 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> coucou
> 
> ton hypothese me parait la bonne
> 
> ...




crouaaaaa crouaaaaa crouuuuuaaaaaa


----------



## pacis (17 Mars 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> coucou
> 
> ton hypothese me parait la bonne
> 
> ...




ce n'est pas trop ce que j'avais vu . Si à 200 c'est chère , effectivement.
Sinon, je m'en débarrasse . Faire offre les rapaces ....


----------



## pascalformac (17 Mars 2009)

bon on va le dire autrement
200&#8364; pour une rolesque c'est pas cher ( euh si pour une Rolesque russe c'est cher ) mais pour une vraie c'est pas cher
( et au moins selon notre grand pubard éclairé et ami de tous les prez  pardon budgets successifs tu n'auras pas raté ta vie !)

pour une CM ca dépend
et comme "frais" sur matosse qui n'a rien couté ca reste raisonnable


----------



## pascalformac (17 Mars 2009)

pacis a dit:


> Sinon, je m'en débarrasse . Faire offre les rapaces ....


oh mais j'y pense 
je peux etre un rapace_ vissieux_ 
je récupere vis et capot
:rateau:


----------



## -oldmac- (17 Mars 2009)

Oué, la cg est hs, as tu essayé un appuie sur les puces mémoires de la carte graphique ? C'est plus souvent elle qui déconne que le chipset. (user iBook G4 inside  Vidéo réparée)

Voila


----------



## pacis (18 Mars 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Oué, la cg est hs, as tu essayé un appuie sur les puces mémoires de la carte graphique ? C'est plus souvent elle qui déconne que le chipset. (user iBook G4 inside  Vidéo réparée)
> 
> Voila



j'avais appuyé sur la NVIDIA, je vais le faire sur la RAM vidéo . 
Même processeur, même ram vidéo que les ibook G4 et même problèmes .... décidément ! ce n'est donc pas un cas isolé ?


----------



## pacis (21 Mars 2009)

sur la nvidia ou sur les 2 SRAM vidéo ( samsung ) , c'est pareil, rien de mieux .

Je continue à chercher ...


----------



## ben206stras (21 Mars 2009)

pacis a dit:


> ce n'est pas trop ce que j'avais vu . Si à 200 c'est chère , effectivement.
> Sinon, je m'en débarrasse . Faire offre les rapaces ....


En volant là-haut dans le ciel, mon regard a été attiré par ce fil qui semble se reserrer autour du bras articulé de ton iMac... Va-t-il bientôt suffoquer ? 

Pour ce qui est des cartes mères, ce que j'en avait vu sur des sites US, c'était 400$, plus les frais de port.

Et en regardant du côté des machines d'occasion disponibles pour 300 environ ou moins ? Ne trouverais-tu pas ton bonheur, en revendait par exemple après :
- Le capot inférieur avec ses 4 vis (pour un Pascalformac rapace vissieux )
- L'écran, mais de préférence 17" (pour un autre rapace Arlequin )
- Et utiliser pour toi, si besoin, les barrettes de RAM pour doper ton iMac ou à revendre
- idem pour le superdrive
- Et aussi, très important, une alimentation en bon état qui peut être très recherchée (voir mes réponses pour problèmes de démarrage des iMac tournesol)

D'où, pour la citation 


			
				pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> et j'en connais UN   qui sera RAVI de récuperer des pieces
> ( voire 2)


Je dirais plutôt 3 

A savoir qu'il ne semble peut-être pas incompatible, du moins côté connecteur (14 picos), de brancher le connecteur d'alimentation du 15 ou 17" des 700 et 800Mhz... Reste à voir la compatibilité écran.


----------



## pacis (25 Février 2010)

Désolé de monter ce topic, mais presque un an après , mon tournesol re-fonctionne depuis 1 semaine . 

Qu'est-ce qu'il s'est passé ? Un ami , avec du matériel de *reflow* , a chauffé la carte mère dans un four adapté ( c'est quand même mieux que de faire ça au pistolet thermique .....  ) . Le chipset NVIDIA est repartie pour 6 mois ? ou plus ...

Donc voilà, désolé pour les rapaces .....


----------



## -oldmac- (25 Février 2010)

Salut, bien joué ! Le four c'est un four à refusion CMS (ça coûte très chère) y'en a qui arrive à ce le fabriquer. Sinon moi je me bah avec une cm d'iMac G5 qui freeze aléatoirement, mais j'ai qu'un décapeur thermique . Tout ça pour dire que le BGA ça tient pas !


----------



## ben206stras (25 Février 2010)

pacis a dit:


> Désolé de monter ce topic, mais presque un an après , mon tournesol re-fonctionne depuis 1 semaine .
> 
> Qu'est-ce qu'il s'est passé ? Un ami , avec du matériel de *reflow* , a chauffé la carte mère dans un four adapté ( c'est quand même mieux que de faire ça au pistolet thermique .....  ) . Le chipset NVIDIA est repartie pour 6 mois ? ou plus ...
> 
> Donc voilà, désolé pour les rapaces .....



C'est une très bonne chose pour ta machine, et donc pour toi !


----------

